

These 12 startups died in Q2. Here’s why and how - bootload
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/17/these-12-startups-died-in-q2-heres-why-and-how/

======
billconan
GuGo described its service as a “group-centric social intelligence platform.”

isn't this the worst kind of pitch, I can't make sense of any word of it.

